# Fs: ~ blue pearl shrimps ~



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi All,

I have 50 blue pearl shrimps for sale. Mix of male and female.

$4 each or $40 for 11 shrimps!

BUY 10 GET 1 FREE!!!

Thanks.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

are they adults or juvies?


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

Mix of juvies and adults  can try to pick out juvies or adults if you have any preference... but juvies would have a better chance of surviving the move


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

would they interbreed with cherries or CRS/CBS?


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Blue pearls will interbreed with cherries, but not CRS/CBS.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

^that's right, that's why I put them together lol but the parameter for blue pearls may not be the best for CRS though.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

darn... those would be nice to add... though it would interbreed with my Painted fire reds and yellows...  

nice looking blue peals though


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

blue yellow and red, nice colors =)


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Tempted to buy a couple just to figure out how their genes work... tbh I must just get a few anyways, if my betta decides to let my RCS live. Between him and the cories I doubt any fry would survive.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

icy.bing said:


> blue yellow and red, nice colors =)


I know they would be nice to look at... but i sure dont want to have cross bred shrimps... lol... if i had another tank i would love to get some... lol


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

stonedaquarium said:


> I know they would be nice to look at... but i sure dont want to have cross bred shrimps... lol... if i had another tank i would love to get some... lol


Get a nice school of cories: they'll keep the shrimplets from growing up


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Glad I read this post... was thinking about putting my cories in my 72g tank with shrimps...  Anyway I can't find my shrimps most of the time... doesn't make a difference  lol


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

SnailPuffer said:


> Glad I read this post... was thinking about putting my cories in my 72g tank with shrimps...  Anyway I can't find my shrimps most of the time... doesn't make a difference  lol


Cories wont touch adult shrimp as far as I know, but they will deginitely clear out any shrimplets, even in densely planted tanks.


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

^ Have you tried this with Pygmy cories too? I've heard they are fine with shrimplets. Please confirm


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

yea saw a few of my tiger shrimps were pregnant... but i could never find the shrimplets... darn... i have two dwarf African frogs in there with some sunset tetras and glo fishes... was thinking that since the tank is pretty big.. they should be okay plus the shrimp/shrimplets can hide in the mosses....


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

All cories are opportunistic scavengers, so I'd imagine that a near adult pygmy cory would not pass up a crustaceous snack.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

from personal experiences... fish and shrimps can coexist if you only want a controlled colony... if you want to expand your shrimp colony... an otocinclus is the only fish that i have had experience with that is safe for shrimp... others would say chili raspboras... but i have no experience with raspboras and shrimp so i cant say... but an otocinclus is fine.  kept it with some PFRS and my shrimplets still continued to grow in number


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

ttt still have some left.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

sat bummmmmp......


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

tentatively on hold for the left over shrimps.

Thanks for the interest, will update if there are anymore available.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

up to top have about 20 more left to grab~


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

bump for some nice blue pearls!


----------

